
LI2: Lego Institute for Lego Investigation - tosh
http://norvig.com/LI2/
======
dkimbel
A few of the images on this site make it clear that LI2 is fudging its
diversity numbers. That's concerning; if I were Hogwarts or Stark Industries,
I'd pull out of the partnership.

~~~
norvig
The diversity numbers are accurate. The numbers are for employees; some of the
images depict non-employee visitors, some of whom are people of non-yellow
color.

------
caycep
Peter Norvig has too much time on his hands!

Although the following is sadly too personally familiar

"The original proposal had several of the classic grant application mistakes.
It was too ambitious, the investigators had few recent papers, they needed a
more senior collaborator, and there was no preliminary data to demonstrate
feasibility. In addition, it is well known that one does not simply walk into
Mordor."

------
Kagerjay
I don't get it, is this some sort of parody / satire?

~~~
c54
It’s a jab at Paul Allen’s AI2 [https://allenai.org](https://allenai.org)

~~~
mi_lk
Do Paul Allen and Peter Norvig go way back?

~~~
norvig
I admire Oren, and AI2, and the other institutes mentioned in the Director's
Statement. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

------
jacquesm
If anybody has contact information for the principal researchers I would be
very happy to donate some more processing power.

~~~
unwind
For newcomers who don't recognize jacquesm and why the idea of him donating
Lego is ... interesting (in a scary way, depending on how much living space Mr
Norvig has I guess), please see [https://jacquesmattheij.com/sorting-two-
metric-tons-of-lego/](https://jacquesmattheij.com/sorting-two-metric-tons-of-
lego/).

At the moment I'm not seeing images on that page, but perhaps it's my problem.

~~~
yorwba
> At the moment I'm not seeing images on that page, but perhaps it's my
> problem.

The images are broken because e.g. [https://jacquesmattheij.com/sorting-two-
metric-tons-of-lego/...](https://jacquesmattheij.com/sorting-two-metric-tons-
of-lego/IMG_0031.JPG) is actually at
[https://jacquesmattheij.com/IMG_0031.JPG](https://jacquesmattheij.com/IMG_0031.JPG)

They just need a forward slash in <img src="IMG_0031.JPG"> to make the path
root-relative.

------
cardinalfang
The funding estimates seem a bit low. Lego projects can easily run into the
billions of microdollars.

------
jamestimmins
I love that this demonstrates the level of play Peter Norvig still brings to
his life and work (also obvious if you read some of his blog posts).

~~~
caycep
I'm just highly amused that there is a little Lego Peter Norvig running
around...

------
pvaldes
The bananas inspector seems very focused on his work

[https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/Bananas_I...](https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/Bananas_Inspection_Instructions%5B1%5D.pdf)

Serious bussiness

------
JorgeGT
Still a better website than many actual research institutes.

